# Hail To The Redskins ! Hail To MR MADURO !!!! (DANGER ZONE!)



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

So i get a box in the mail today .....










i was EXCITED out my a** ! (everyone in the chat knows too lol) i open the box .....










and of course The Joker wanted some .....










i fight through the marsh mellows and i find ........










some better pics of the best team in the world  and some bad a** cigars



















to be continue .........


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

The Cigars .....

PT:1










PT 2










PT 3










PT 4










PT 5










PT 6










PT 7










THANK YOU , THANK YOU, THANK YOU ! this is so crazy !

im speechless and so thankful. i dont know what i did to deserve this crazy bomb. all i know is that your timing was PERFECT, i know we all have our bad weeks, this was most definitely mine. Dball and yourself made my week so much better. thank u guys so much !

:bl:bl:ss:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Holy shit.... you got decimated, man. You still have my contest winnings coming to ya, too.

Damn.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> The Cigars .....
> 
> PT:1
> 
> ...


WHOLLY SMOKES! :dr


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

omfg that is some unreal bombage!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I am ___________ ___ ___________ ______________ _________

It's just that ___________ ____________ ___________ _ _______ 

Un________

WO_______


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Holy hell...

I'm speechless. That's a bomb of all bombs.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy freaking cow

Good luck recovering from that!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

In the words of Achmed the dead terrorist..."Holy Crap"!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh my lord! That is total devastation right there. Nice hit!


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is the most insane damgage I have ever seen or ever even imagined!!!!! I am sure you are doing the :chk:cb:chk:ss:chk


Jon:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Way to go Patrick! :r That was one helluva bomb. :tu


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

I just shit my pants.

JWR


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> I just shit my pants.
> 
> JWR


:tpd: that is un godly!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Touch down!!! awesome group, way ta go Patrick:tu:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow. Just like a redskins fan, he turned on his friends. :r I keed.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Good Lord! That is a B&M in a Box!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not real surprising coming from Patrick.....still one hell of a bomb though :tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

um.... :BS = what i just did in my pants when i saw that bom


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, crazy hit! It has a little bit of everything! :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

That is one sick bomb!!!

Brother enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

That is insane!!! WTG Patrick :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That's Sweet! Nice job Patrick! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*WTF!*
Bro, how are you still standing after being hit with that motherlode?

Very Nice!


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

That's more than my entire inventory! Nice hit. :dr


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

You took the time to formally introduce yourself to me via PM due to our common interest in the Redskins! I just wanted to day "Welcome to the Jungle!!"

Enjoy!! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn that's awesome!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You took the time to formally introduce yourself to me via PM due to our common interest in the Redskins! I just wanted to day "Welcome to the Jungle!!"
> 
> Enjoy!! :tu


Hey!!! I'm a Miami Dolph.....I mean Redskins fan PM SENT!!!!!!!!!   j/k


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dang.. that is one massive hit!!!!!!!!! WTG Patrick


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

holy HELLLLLL IF U NEED HELP SMOKING ILL HELP


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Holy Cow!! Talk about destruction!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

You got owned, you got owned, YOU GOT OWNED!!!

Very nice, Patrick!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

HOLY CRAP! Thats a BOMB!!!
Scott


----------

